# Today's Ties...



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

A few flies from the vice this afternoon...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love that crab tie! Great looking stuff


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

those last two flies... What is it called? I could really use that in my box


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Those are my take on Tim Borski's Butterfly, real easy tie and a ton of movement in the water.


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's a few more...


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

> those last two flies... What is it called? I could really use that in my box


Is that collar marabou and hackle or???


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful flies! I would like to have plopped those crabs in front of a couple sheephead on Saturday. They sure weren't eating what I was offering.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flies*

Some very excellent work! C2


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

ditz said:


> Is that collar marabou and hackle or???



The collar in those are hackle. I just use the bushy part at the bottom of the feather. I have tied a few with marabou as well for some added movement.

Thank a lot guys for the comments. If anyone is ever interested in getting together and tying some bugs let me know.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work there Sir.
Thanks for sharing your passion & craft.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

> If anyone is ever interested in getting together and tying some bugs let me know.


I would sure be interested but sadly I am too far away.

Thanks for the reply. BTW, nice bunch of flies.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Good looking flies!


----------

